# Electronic "Gremlins?"



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I was driving to work mmob and I happened to look down on my driver's info center and saw my Trac Off signal was on....I never touched the button! The odd thing is, when I did hit the button, it wouldn't come off...after several attempts, it still wouldn't go away. i pulled it into service but they couldn't duplicate the problem and there was no history of it occuring. Does my GTO have "gremlins" or is this a common occurance?


----------



## Badkarma (Feb 28, 2006)

I had water temp gauge pegging for about 5 seconds 1 minute from cold startup. Only has happened once. I've heard of all the gauges pegging and then returning to normal from others.

Could be just another gremlin like you said.

I think there was a tsb on upgrading the firmware of the pod to fix it. (04). Don't know if the TC was part of it, but worth a lookie.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I was driving to work mmob and I happened to look down on my driver's info center and saw my Trac Off signal was on....I never touched the button! The odd thing is, when I did hit the button, it wouldn't come off...after several attempts, it still wouldn't go away. i pulled it into service but they couldn't duplicate the problem and there was no history of it occuring. Does my GTO have "gremlins" or is this a common occurance?


Had the same problem GOATGIRL. Only happened once, and I thought that I must have hit the button. When I got a chance, I shut the car off and restarted, the Trac Off signal was gone. That was about 2 months ago, and it has never come back on.


----------



## Phantom&RedGoat2004 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, I had this happen to me on both my 04's. After the TSB was done, I hadn't had any more problems.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

It hasn't happened again....must have been a one time thing...(darn gremlins!!!!)


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I was driving home today and the radio just cut off. It was not do to any amp overheating or anything, it just shut off. Funny thing was that the Temptations "Just my Imagination" was on XM at the time. I simply turned it back on (usiing the MODE button on the steering wheel - as identified in new feature found after 18 months thread). Electronic Gremlins be gone

arty:


----------

